# How do I Remove the CrnkShft Timing Pulley



## ReggieT (Apr 25, 2005)

Greetings to all. 

I have an 86 300 ZX Non Turbo. The engine is out of the car, heads are off and the pistons have been removed. Does anyone know how to pull the crankshaft timing pulley off of the crankshaft? There isn't enough room to get a gear puller behind it because of the timing belt plate and the oil pump assembly. Is there some trick to getting it off or a special tool?

Thanks
Reggie


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had to literally pry mine just a bit with a pair of prybars, just enough to get the puller in behind the unit.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

You need a puller that has the type of hooks that are made of flat stock. That is what I used to get in behind it. These type are usually the cheaper pullers.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You can rent a pulley puller for free at Pep Boys. ;-)


----------



## ReggieT (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey ! Thanks everyone. I'll stop by pep boys tomorrow. I'll keep you posted (yeah - like you can't wait to hear my story right?)
Thanks !


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There are several different styles of gear puller "feet", don't give up if the first set doesn't fit properly. Took 3 times for me to find the right one.


----------



## ReggieT (Apr 25, 2005)

BUMMER .. no luck as of yet. I can't find a puller that will clear the flanges of the oil pump assembly and behind either the crank pulley or the timing belt plate. HELPPPPPPPP


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A pulley puller may not work properly, you might need more like a gear puller. Yes, they are different.


----------

